# Let See Your APBT's



## firemanseth3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lets see all our apbt's and other bully breeds out there


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 17, 2010)

Check out my website 
Www.hilliardsbluebullies.com


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.hilliardsbluebullies.com/


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 17, 2010)

"Hollands Red Devil Sadie"


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 17, 2010)

" Hollands Red Devil Sadie"


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 17, 2010)

" Hollands Mac Daddy Simpson"


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 17, 2010)

this is my girl SAYDIE


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 17, 2010)

Saydies daughter, NALA


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 17, 2010)

Because she doesn't get enough attention 

"Gidget"
Cobb County AC rescue

(Yes, that's slobber on her ear)










(Snow tracking - for fun/training)


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 17, 2010)

K9SAr gidget is a really pretty girl and i fully commend you on adopting her. She has great confirmation and looks like a sweetheart


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 18, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> K9SAr gidget is a really pretty girl and i fully commend you on adopting her. She has great confirmation and looks like a sweetheart



Thanks - we think she's pretty awesome, too.

She is Queen over Grimm who is twice her size.  We were told by an APBT judge that Gidget has "perfect rose ears."    Not that it matters for her since she's spayed


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Aug 19, 2010)

CH 'PR' WhizBang's Mesquite Heat DNA-VIP TT  'Lava'



















AKC CH SouthernGrace Dream On DNA CaClear  'Tater'












CH 'PR' WhizBang's Mesquite Heat DNA-VIP TT
GR CH UWP 'PR'Bringin' the Heat From WhizBang DNA-VIP CGC






GR CH UWP 'PR'Bringin' the Heat From WhizBang DNA-VIP CGC  'Titan'


















GR CH 'PR' WhizBang's Diamond in the Ruf DNA-VIP TT  'Tiffany'


----------



## swamp (Aug 19, 2010)

*Green's Titan*

EDGE and WATCHDOG


----------



## Gabby (Aug 19, 2010)

Two very old pictures from 30 + years ago. First dog was out of Ch. Ringside's Ruffian Steeler X Ashre's Hunka Redbolt with my daughter who is now 31 and has 3 kids of her own.  The second dog was my old house pit - an old dog down from Hetrick's TNT dogs (old corvino/colby lines). Don't know how they got rotated or how to turn them back - Sorry.

Gabby


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 19, 2010)

really nice dogs


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Holy crap mesquite those are some gorgeous red/reds!!!! all of those dogs are gorgeous. WOW!!! Now thats an APBT


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2010)

i miss these dogs! the blue female "smeuchie", the blue fawn male "cash". when i got divorced i had to give them away.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2010)

i tried to get pitfall kennels to breed "dragon fly jones" to smeuchie but they wanted $1000


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 20, 2010)

*my boy peanut*

peanut


----------



## CFGD (Aug 21, 2010)

Layla,Mustang,Mary,Attie,and Smoke(smoke owned by other gon member,bred by me.)All HEAVY Crenshaw/Colby, and alot of Boudreaux.Some Ruffian.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> Layla,Mustang,Mary,Attie,and Smoke(smoke owned by other gon member,bred by me.)All HEAVY Crenshaw/Colby, and alot of Boudreaux.Some Ruffian.



man thouse are some nice dog i love true  apbt working dogs


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

this is drama


----------



## fountain (Aug 22, 2010)

Aspen...blue razor's edge






Dixie...fawn rednose









together


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

fountain said:


> Aspen...blue razor's edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice man


----------



## CFGD (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks Lee


----------



## BullyTek (Aug 26, 2010)

hbb_josh said:


> this is my girl SAYDIE



Beautiful girl, who is she off of?

Use to breed bullies myself.


----------



## durdenmj (Aug 27, 2010)

Boudreaux is a great bloodline. Had a young male that was off of the Jawbreaker/8-ball line I think...I havent been in game dogs for awhile. Got some nice english bulldogs now. I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

hbb_josh said:


> Check out my website
> Www.hilliardsbluebullies.com


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Aug 30, 2010)

This is "Layla's" son " SCOOTER !"


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks BullyTek...she is off of SouthernPridePitbulls ABKC CH Blade x Lucci from DevilDog Bullies


----------

